# Favorite works by Johann Joseph Fux



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

*Fux - Overture in D major, Concerto Le dolcezze e l'amarezze della notte, Intrada in C major and Suite for chamber ensemble in C major, n. 83:*






I've only discovered Fux as a composer recently - I knew him only as the creator of the famous _Gradus ad Parnassum_ before. I really liked his music.

I'm looking for suggestions of his works to further explore his oeuvre, so... could you please share with me which are your favorite works by this composer?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

This is not so much a favorite works recommendation but a favorite disc based on the quality of music and performances.

It's a CPO disc, no. 999850, having a combination of sacred choral and instrumental works. The performances and sound quality are better than outstanding. If I'm correct, I reviewed it for MusicWeb International a few years ago.

Note: I looked it up, and I did review it. Just go to MusicWeb and click on the search engines. Type in Fux Satz, and there it is. The disc title is Lux Aeterna.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I have a cpo disc of Fux's _Missa Corporis Christi_ and motets, performed by the Wiener Akademie under Martin Haselbock. Good music, good performance.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Johann Joseph Fux. A transitive verb in search of an object.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

If you like harpsichord, there's a nice double CD from Brilliant played by; Filippo Emanuele Ravizza (harpsichord)


----------



## SomeAustrianBloke (Nov 1, 2018)

Hi,

there are not that many recordings of J. J. Fux out there, anyways, I would recommend the recordings of Lorenz Duftschmid and Armonico Tributo Austria: 




You've already shared the great recording by the Freiburger Barockorchester.

Rene Clemencic and the Clemencic Consort also released a great recording: 




I would also recommend the recordings by Neue Hofkapelle Graz, Michael Hell / Lucia Froihofer (you'll find 2 recordings on amazon).

You'll find a few recordings by Harnoncourt, which I think are great.

As I said, there are not that many recordings (even here in Austria) and I happen to own most of them, so, due to basically no available alternatives, I have to stick with those - and I'm quite happy with it.

If you try to get the recordings of Freiburger Barockorchester & von der Goltz, Lorenz Duftschmid & Armonico Tributo Austria and the recording by Il Fondamento & Paul Dombrecht you should be fine (the harpsichord recording from Dorota Cybulska Amsler ist pretty expensive and rarely available).


----------



## Frank Freaking Sinatra (Dec 6, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htqKtgVSxeY

Fux: Requiem in C Minor, K. 57 "Kaiserrequiem"
Vox Luminis, Scorpio Collectief
Lionel Meunier
Recorded: October-November 2015
Recording Venue: Église Saint-Jean-Baptiste, France

1.) Introitus: Requiem aeternam - Te decet hymnus - Requiem aeternam

2.) Kyrie

3.) Sequenza

4.) Offertorium: Domine Jesu Christe - Sed signifer - Quam olim Abrahae

5.) Sanctus - Beneditus - Hosanna

6.) Agnus Dei

7.) Communio: Lux aeterna

"Fux wrote his Requiem in 1720 for the funeral of Eleonora von Neuburg, widow of the Holy Roman Emperor Leopold II. Composed by a musician reputed for his theoretical skill, it impresses with the quality of the polyphonic writing combined with a very rich instrumental fabric comprising cornetts, trombones and bassoon in addition to violins, instruments also benefiting from concertante interventions. This requiem was played on numerous occasions for official ceremonies, including again for the funeral of Karl VI in 1740."


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes, I´ve got the mentioned Clemencic recording on Oehms, which is fairly enjoyable:


----------

